# New Addiction



## donnalynn (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new here on homesteading today and also new to spinning. I just finished my first bobbin of spun yarn and had to post pics! I am so excited! I can't wait to finish another bobbin and ply them together....


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

It looks great. I have a very similar pic. I think it's the same color. lol We have almost twin niddy noddy pics. Put our yarn together and we'd have something marvelous!! lol


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Aloha Donnalynn,

New addictions are fun, aren't they? And you'll find loads of enablers around here!

Lovely spinning, what sort of fiber is it? 

Do you only have one bobbin? Why is it on a niddy noddy if it's not been plied yet? Are you going to ply from balls or cakes?

What are you going to make with it?


----------



## donnalynn (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Hotzcatz,

It is Norwegian wool. LOL it is on the niddy noddy because I'm new at this and couldn't wait to wind it on one! I think I will probably start out with a scarf or shawl. Usually my crochet hook and the yarn decide what it wants to be and I just go along for the ride. I have never worked with handspun yarn so this is all unchartered waters for me.


----------



## donnalynn (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, how pretty! We could most definitely make something marvelous!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Donnalynn! Oh, it's always so much fun to meet new folks here! I'm glad you joined! Nice looking yarn! I love the color.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

looks marvolous !!! Welcome to the addiction !!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I steam yarn I'll use as singles on the niddy noddy. That pic will come in handy over the next few weeks and months to see how you've progressed.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome Donnalynn!

Your yarn looks amazing for a beginner. Many a times I also have let my yarn
suggest to me what it wants to be!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Donnalynn! That is some beautiful yarn!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Donnalynn welcome to The Fold! Your first yarn is beautiful! It looks nice and uniform in size.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome! Beautiful yarn!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That's some killer first yarn!! Welcome!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

